# viberator questions



## moondawgy (Nov 28, 2012)

I want to buy my wife a toy. This would be her first toy. Should i surprise her, or maybe take her along? Any tips would help.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I suggest you take her along...
From my experience, the toys I have bought thus far have been too intense for her to enjoy. We are going shopping this weekend to find something she will like.


----------



## moondawgy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks. I kind of figured being her first one, it would be best to take her rather then just show up with one.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd even suggest letting her go by herself the first time (unless she wants you there). She might be intimidated by having you looking over shoulder.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Go together, it is heaps of fun.

My partner took me to get my first toy, I was really nervous and glad he was there. We still laugh about some of the stuff we saw at the shop.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Take her along

It's a fun and funny thing to do together.Ease the tension by laughing your butts off at the comically large toys and go from there


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

I purchased my wife's vibrator online without her knowing. Only because I wanted to ensure it was purchased. I just read the reveiws on various ones and found several that said something like, "perfect first vibrator." A few months later I purchased another toy that she really enjoys. Now I think my wife would actually go into a sex shop with me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Take her along
> 
> It's a fun and funny thing to do together.Ease the tension by laughing your butts off at the comically large toys and go from there


You should go shopping together. My wife is very shy in a adult toy store...very nervous about running into someone who might know her...and see her buying pleasure toys. It also helps if you get a female store salesperson to help. I always ask the saleslady to point out the items that are the best sellers to women, and she shows us plenty! My wife is much more relaxed and open to new things when we take this approach. 

PS: Nice picture Scarlet


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

An alternative would be for you to both browse on ebey....Huge selection, no sales clerks or neighbors, Fast delivery.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, you probably want her input. I remember pulling out this completely benign looking slender vibrator and getting an earful of "You want me to put that WHERE?"

Go to a place like AdamEve.com and look at the selection with reviews even if you intend to go to the store in person.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> An alternative would be for you to both browse on ebey....Huge selection, no sales clerks or neighbors, Fast delivery.


and they have sweet deals on barely used items


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> and they have sweet deals on barely used items


Lightly driven only on Sundays by a little old lady. Low miles. Come and kick the tires! (is a vibrator that doesn't have a kick starter REALLY a vibrator?)


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

Work together - even though you might think it is easier to do all the shopping yourself. In the long run, it is good for a woman (or man) to take an interest in sex and an initiative to achieve their own satisfaction.

I have 30+ years of experience in this department and 99.9% of my purchases were a total waste of $$$ and an emotional disappointment - you would think I would learn my lesson!!!

Ideally, your wife should make her own purchases.

Good Luck!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd say either go together or suggest that she get together with several of her friends and have a Pure Romance party. Unfortunately, you won't be allowed to attend, but the hostess will be able to answer questions for her and likely show her what they offer in person. She won't be able to "test drive" the toys, but she'd at least be able to power them up and see how they operate. And, all in the privacy of her own (or a friend's) home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife would be very reluctant to go o a store. She is quite happy to browse Amazon.com with me. 
She particularly likes the 'Lelo' brand. Check them out. Very classy and work a treat.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Oldmatelot said:


> My wife would be very reluctant to go o a store. She is quite happy to browse Amazon.com with me.
> She particularly likes the 'Lelo' brand. Check them out. Very classy and work a treat.


I recommend the Lelo vibes, too. Well made, lots of options in the speeds and rhythms, and they are rechargeable. Some are waterproof. Go to the Lelo website to read descriptions, then read reviews on Amazon. 

You definitely want to shop with your wife because she will be able to tell you whether she wants a vibe that's designed for insertion, clit stimulation, g-spot stimulation or all of the above. Depending on how she orgasms, she will care which type of vibe it is.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Since it is her first time, I think it is better if you could take her along so that you would know if she will gonna like it or not.


----------

